# coups de ceinture



## pickis

Hola foreros:
Os escribo para que me digáis si he entendido el sentido de "coup de ceinture" corectamente en la siguiente frase:
 
"En réalité, les enfants ne sont ni des hommes ni des animaux. On peut dire qu'ils se situent entre les hommes et les animaux. Observons un homme occupé à donner des coups de ceinture à une petite chienne cocker marrante comme une boule de duvet avec des yeux très émouvants"
 
¿Podría traducirse como un pretinazo o golpe con la petina?
 
Pierre DESPROGES, _Chroniques de la haine ordinaire_.​http://membres.lycos.fr/smithhannibal/desproges1.html


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Me pregunto si _pretina _se emplea mucho en español: solo 127 000 resultados en Google. Se emplea más en costura por la parte de la cintura cosida a las prendas.

Así que me decantaría por _cinturón_, más corriente:
- *a golpes de cinturón / correa
(cinturón: 4 millones de resultados en Google)

* *a*: dependerá del verbo que utilices

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pickis

Gracias por la aclaración. Feliz día.


----------



## chlapec

Yo he escuchado por mi tierra "*cintalazo*". Pero a lo mejor no es español (no lo encuentro en el RAE). ¿Alguien más conoce esta palabra?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Eso es una pregunta para el Solo español, Chlapec


----------



## chlapec

Cintia&Martine said:


> Eso es una pregunta para el Solo español, Chlapec


 
Es que, si vale, también vale para traducir "coup de ceinture"="cintalazo"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bueno, perdón.

Dependerá de para qué país está traduciendo. Una _cinta _aquí en España suena a un trozo de tela que entonces no haría daño y no da la misma imagen que _ceinture_, de cuero en general.


----------



## GURB

Hola
On m'a appris qu'on disait *cintarazo*, et c'est attesté -entre autres- par CJ Cela dans La familia de Pascual Duarte.
_Yo, al principio, apañaba algún cintarazo que otro, pero cuando tuve más experiencia y aprendí que la única manera de no mojarse es no estando a la lluvia, lo que hacía, en cuanto veía que las cosas tomaban mal cariz, era dejarlos solos y marcharme_. _Allá ellos_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No queda claro que se pueda utilizar en este caso (se le pega a un perro), si me atengo a esta definición de *cintarazo*:
"coup donné sur l'épaule avec un fouet"
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/cintarazo


----------



## GURB

Hola
La frase que precede en la novela de Cela es:.._.*se sacaba el cinturón* y la corría todo alrededor de la cocina hasta que se hartaba._
Si lo usa un premio Nobel en este claro sentido de "coup de ceinture" por qué buscarle tres pies al gato.


----------



## swift

Hola:

También se puede decir "un cinchazo".

Martine: En mi país se emplea a menudo "pretina", pero cuando se va donde el sastre o donde la costurera, o cuando se compran pantalones en una tienda...


Saludos,

swift


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola a todos:
Está claro que la definición de *cintarazo *que nos da el DRAE en la segunda entrada -amén de que Cela usara el término en ese sentido- corresponde perfectamente a *coup de ceinture*.



> *DRAE:
> *
> *cintarazo**.*
> (De _cinta_).
> * 1.     * m. Golpe que se da de plano con la espada.
> * 2.     * m. Golpe que se da en la espalda con un cinto, un látigo, etc.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


No obstante, el término más habitual en España, en mi opinión, es *correazo*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola Víctor: 
Es un placer leerte, como siempre. 
Espero que "correazo" nos ponga a todos de acuerdo.

En cuanto al "cintarazo", me lo doy (en faux bien sûr) por no haberle hecho caso a GURB.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola Víctor:
> Es un placer leerte, como siempre.
> Espero que "correazo" nos ponga a todos de acuerdo.
> 
> En cuanto al "cintarazo", me lo doy (en faux bien sûr) por no haberle hecho caso a GURB.



Gracias, Tina.  
Reconozco que es difícil no acabar flagelándote cuando contradices a Gurb... 

En cuanto a lo del _cintalazo_, *chlapec*, quizá te hayas confundido con la *cinta lazo*, que, como su nombre indica, es la cinta que sirve para hacer los lazos (ya sabes, de esos que Papá Noël es tan aficionado). ¿En qué estarías pensando?


----------



## chlapec

Víctor Pérez said:


> En cuanto a lo del _cintalazo_, *chlapec*, quizá te hayas confundido con la *cinta lazo*, que, como su nombre indica, es la cinta que sirve para hacer los lazos (ya sabes, de esos que Papá Noël es tan aficionado). ¿En qué estarías pensando?


 
...En realidad, así lo decía mi papá (que sólo amenazaba...) y mucha otra gente aquí por Galicia (creo que también en otras partes), que lo sigue diciendo. Se trata sin duda de una deformación popular del *cintarazo* de verdad.
Pero, si no fuera por mí, nos quedábamos con el "golpe dado con el cinturón"


----------



## Cintia&Martine

swift said:


> Martine: En mi país se emplea a menudo "pretina", pero cuando se va donde el sastre o donde la costurera, o cuando se compran pantalones en una tienda...


Pues sí José, exactamente lo que dije . Aquí también, la pretina es normalmente (según amigas que cosen, yo solo toco una aguja cuando no me queda más remedio) es la cintura cosida.
Ver

Pero al final descartaría la _correa _o _correazos _ya que se puede confundir con la correa del perro.
Todos los demás pues.. a gusto del consumidor .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo, *Martine*, no descartaría lo de los correazos.

 El francés y el español son tan próximos que se puede fácilmente mezclar expresiones y términos entre sí, cayendo en galicismos e hispanismos (a mí, que soy bastante despistado, me ocurre constantemente).

  Las expresiones *dar un golpe con* o *dar golpes de*, si bien son perfectamente legítimas y relativamente frecuentes, en casos específicos son sustituidas por términos muy concretos.

  Así, si bien *un coup de pied* podría traducirse, en según qué casos, por *un golpe con el pie* -aunque, para ser rigurosos, equivaldría más bien a *un coup avec le pied*- lo más frecuente es que, al menos en España, digamos *una patada* o *un puntapié*. De la misma manera que diríamos, por ejemplo, *pedrada *para *un coup de pierre*.
  Para otros casos, la lengua española dispone de un utensilio muy práctico, el sufijo *–azo* que, además de tener un valor aumentativo, también puede significar un golpe asestado con el instrumento en el que la palabra se basa. Me explico:

*Un coup de bâton* es un* bastonazo*.
*Un coup de bec* es un* picotazo*.
*Un coup de fouet* un *latigazo*. Etc., etc.

  Así, si admitimos que *ceinture *es *correa *(la correa del perro no es el único concepto), *un coup de ceinture* sería *un correazo*.

  Por otro lado, veamos que dice el DRAE sobre correa:


> *correa.*
> (Del lat. _corrigĭa_).
> *1. *f. Tira de cuero que sirve para atar, ceñir o colgar.
> *2. *f. Tira de otro material que sirve para los mismos fines.
> *3. *f. Cinturón, especialmente de cuero, para sujetar los pantalones.


  Veamos también qué dice el DRAE sobre correazo:


> *correazo.*
> *1. *m. Golpe dado con una correa.


  Espero que esto ayude a entender el concepto.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Ya lo sé Víctor, pero en francés dice _ceinture _et non _laisse_.. y la pobre víctima es un perro... de allí la posible confusión.
No la habría si se dijera:
- el padre se lía a correazos con sus hijos

(Ya se sabe, el que pega a un perro acaba pegando a sus hijos  )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Es que, en español, *Martine*, la palabra correa sirve tanto para designar el cinturón que sostiene los pantalones, como para designar la correa del perro. No existe, como en francés, una palabra específica para este último caso (laisse).   

(solo hay una cosa peor que ver a alguien pegar a su perro: ver a alguien pegar a su hijo... )


----------



## GURB

Hola
En realidad no se trata sólo de traducir "coup de ceinture" sino "_donner des coups de ceinture _à une petite chienne": entonces, la cosa cambia y se puede simplemente decir: *pegar a una perrita con el cinturón*.
_Quien pega a un perro desprecia al amo._


----------

